# Q's 2010 Build...same 8v more turbo...



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

One ramhorn manifold made by moi... 













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































One Holset HX35w to hold me off til i get the precision turbo in want  




Big bitch...thats a stock 2.0/1.8t TB for size referance...turbo easily weights 20lbs...if not 30 lol 



























TIGHT FIT...might grab two t3 gaskets and sandwich a extra t3 flange between them.... 




















Of course all this in going on a fully build 8v 

JE 83mm 8.5:1 pistons 
Scat rods 
Ported Head , full valvetrain, cam (might be getting a custom 276 soon) 
Snow Performance Stage 3 Water/Methanol Injection.... 

Cuz 30psi on pump on the street is FUN LOL


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

But still no twin scroll


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

looking good men, go big or go home


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> But still no twin scroll


 i'll live without some low-end/transient response


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Lookin good Q i like it....nice to see how the other half lives lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

other half? am i your other half? lol


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

What number turbo is this again? 







I had to.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> What number turbo is this again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how many years has it been now since you had a boosted car? 




I had to.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You suck. Pedal half way my ass. 9amps DCEP on popcans with half pedal is like one amp effective heat. 

Just ****ing with ya


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I hate you. But for the record you've went through more turbos than I've owned cars. It'll get done damnit.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

after some *MUCH *needed port work...


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

That is a big ass turbo! Does the 2.0 even put out enough exhaust to spool that beast? :laugh:

This will be an awesome build :thumbup:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


late to the party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It'll spool no problem. It'd spool a lot better if he built a twin-scroll. 

Q's probably really tired of hearing me say that LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It'll spool no problem. It'd spool a lot better if he built a twin-scroll.
> 
> Q's probably really tired of hearing me say that LOL


Having been in twin scroll vs open scroll turbo cars...i can live the minor 3~400 rpm difference in spool. The great thing about twin scrolls is their responsiveness...now with out further ado... SHOVE IT UP YOUR "A" PAT!


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

I like that manifold.

Ho Ly Sh It


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Are you planning on running a cool intake manifold too?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

> Zorba2.0
> 
> Are you planning on running a cool intake manifold too?


did that last year...still on the car


----------



## 647mk4GTI8v (May 16, 2010)

*Nice!!*

What kind of numbers are you hoping to achieve with this build? I


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

647mk4GTI8v said:


> What kind of numbers are you hoping to achieve with this build? I


400whp+ :beer:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

647mk4GTI8v said:


> What kind of numbers are you hoping to achieve with this build? I


 Not as much as mine. But then again, we are ALL hoping for a lot of things. 

Are you doing a head up right Q? I would hope so with those aspirations.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> Not as much as mine. But then again, we are ALL hoping for a lot of things.
> 
> Are you doing a head up right Q? I would hope so with those aspirations.


 well the head has been done up already but if its not enough i will go oversized valves next. :thumbup:


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

rode in a mk3 jetta w/ a obd1 aba and a holset hx35...10psi and the car raped! 

So now i have a fresh obd1 and a holset hx35 sitting in my shop...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MKIIIGolfGTI said:


> rode in a mk3 jetta w/ a obd1 aba and a holset hx35...10psi and the car raped!
> 
> So now i have a fresh obd1 and a holset hx35 sitting in my shop...


Do it.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

MKIIIGolfGTI said:


> rode in a mk3 jetta w/ a obd1 aba and a holset hx35...10psi and the car raped!
> 
> So now i have a fresh obd1 and a holset hx35 sitting in my shop...


 
Thets get this straight...an ABA with any turbo at 10 psi is a yawn fest..period 

now back on topic...twin scroll..who cares 
Looking good Q get this thing done 
What engine managment are you going to use.....DO NOT SAY CHIP TUNE.......because..well you know


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

No, I bought his 830cc awp chip tune ecu.


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

gonna take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

sgolf2000 said:


> gonna take it off any sweet jumps?


 Rally NY maybe?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

11psi...7500 rpms. .......holy****


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*BEFORE:.....*










*AFTER:.....*




















Definately gonna do something about the coolant hose there and get a filter on it... but right now this damn thing just rips to redline! Thats something that the previous turbo(s) just didn't do!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

were is full boost


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

37~3800ish


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

what exhaust housing


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

12cm^2 

.89a/r roughly


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

man that's a huge turbo, I wish I could afford and had the time to build my 8v like this. Good luck and I bet that thing is a beast!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 11psi...7500 rpms. .......holy****





Daskoupe said:


> were is full boost





[email protected] said:


> 37~3800ish


Show me a VAG-COM log mblock 115.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

im glad my bay isnt the only one that is dirty and has **** everywhere in it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> Show me a VAG-COM log mblock 115.


no


----------



## danz44 (May 14, 2010)

what are you doing for management? 

thats a decent spool for the turbo... my HE351CW didnt spool up to 30psi till around 5500rpm. (but that was a 1.6L heheheheh)


looking really good. also, what valve cover is that? i like the crank case vent thats built into it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Bring it by the house....Sarah is out of town as of Thursday for a week.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i might be out roaming tnite so we shall see


----------



## TrueNoob (Jan 15, 2010)

would it be wrong to have this turbo and a 2.25" exhaust? truenoob here


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

:what: :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

quick vid...sorry for the quality...black berry's suck compared to droids


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Turn it down to 8psi and let's do it......40 roll.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

sure...my 2nd gear does 75


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not worried about a shift......I bang dem gears remember?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> I'm not worried about a shift......I bang dem gears remember?


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

hmm 20psi by 4200ish...i'm likin this...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

damn all you need is a mk2 to have a fast car!


Q i got that walbro qoute saved is it still good or can we get any better price


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> damn all you need is a mk2 to have a fast car!
> 
> 
> Q i got that walbro qoute saved is it still good or can we get any better price


blah blah blah mk2 blah blah blah 


and the quote would be the same holmes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

more 12psi action....






this trans hates high rpms:laugh:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> blah blah blah mk2 blah blah blah


 :laugh: You'll figure it out one day. Hopefully.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You're out of washer fluid, sir. Better fill that up.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

wow bro your car is nastyyyy


----------



## IDP FTW (Jul 25, 2006)

Man I wish my car was this slow


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

all i know is....8v and 2-step is retarded! Vids coming soon


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> all i know is....8v is retarded!



:laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


eat it! and come see me!


----------



## Nastyboost (Feb 18, 2007)

What trans are you running? Code, Gear Ratios, and R/P? 75 in 2nd would be lovely.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

o2j stock 2.0 gears (3.778, 2.118, 1.360, 1.028, .837) with ccm r&p (3.38 final)


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

very impressive work there!


I thinks I might have to slap a snail on my other 2.o that I have sitting around the barn and build that one. :laugh:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Yea, that 2nd vid definitely looked better, even though you KNOW you should have shaved synchros a LONG time ago. F*g.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice! Looks to be pretty darn quick  You still using the stock flywheel? It seems like the revs drop pretty slowly the first 2 shifts.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Nice! Looks to be pretty darn quick  You still using the stock flywheel? It seems like the revs drop pretty slowly the first 2 shifts.


nope... just dbw needs tweaking


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> all i know is....8v and 2-step is retarded! Vids coming soon


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I like.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice vids, wish my transmission was setup like that. my mk4 does like 45 in 2nd


----------



## Nastyboost (Feb 18, 2007)

rjones1214 said:


> nice vids, wish my transmission was setup like that. my mk4 does like 45 in 2nd


Same here! I want taller ratios.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Nastyboost said:


> Same here! I want taller ratios.


Unless you're over 280whp (conservatively speaking...personally I'd say 300whp or so), you'll absolutely hate it.


----------



## skitso (Apr 15, 2006)

damn Q, you're still working on this car? Thats awesome, sweet build thread. When I get back from Afghanland, I'll have to get a ride. I remember Apples car when it was at its finest... 8V Represent!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

skitso said:


> damn Q, you're still working on this car? Thats awesome, sweet build thread. When I get back from Afghanland, I'll have to get a ride. I remember Apples car when it was at its finest... 8V Represent!


yea bring yo ass home safe!

in other news...logs from last night

4k to 6500rpms

Ambient temp: 80*F (26*C)
Boost Pressure: 22psi
IAT Cruise: 91*F (33*C)
Max IAT at WOT: 111*F (44*C)

timing pull got as high as 4* tapering back down up top to around 1.5*

Max timing advance seen: 11~12* 

No water/meth was used in the pull... (pump failed waiting for replacement)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

MMMMM *25psi*....










yea incase you didnt notice thats a 60-100 time of abouuuuut 5.5secs....still just an 8v...


Heres some stats i found.

CAR 60-100mph

McLaren F1 3.1
Porsche 911 GT1 3.4
Pagani Zonda S 3.7
Koenigsegg CC8S 4.0
Lamborghini Diablo GT 4.3
Jaguar XJ220 4.3
Porsche 911 GT2 4.4
Mercedes CL65 AMG Auto 4.5
Ferrari 360 Modena F1 4.6
Caterham R500 4.7
Lamborghini Diablo SV 4.7
TVR Cerbera 4.5 4.8
Porsche 911 GT3 4.8
TVR Tamora 4.9
Lamborghini Gallardo (New!) 4.9
TVR Tuscan S 5.0
Aston Martin Vantage 600 5.0
Noble M12 GTO-3R 5.1
Lamborghini Murcielago 5.1
Dodge Viper Venom 600 5.1
Dodge Viper Venom 550 5.3
TVR Tuscan Speed Six 5.3
Ferrari 512M 5.4
Lotus Esprit V8 GT 5.4
Porsche 911 Turbo 5.5
Noble M12 GTO 5.5
Porsche 911 Carrera 5.5
Ferrari 550 Maranello 5.5
Slim' s Porsche 944T 5.6
Marcos Mantis Supercharged 5.6
TVR Cerbera Speed Six 5.7
Westfield FW400 5.8
Mercedes E55 AMG Automatic 5.8
Porsche 911 Carrera 5.9
Lotus Esprit Sport 350 6.0
BMW M5 6.0
Lotus Carlton 6.0
Aston Martin Vanquish 6.1
Dodge Viper 6.1
Toyota Corolla WRC 6.1
Ferrari F355 F1 Berlinetta 6.1
Porsche 911 GT3 6.1
BMW M3 CSL 6.1
BMW M Roadster 6.1
Chevrolet Corvette Cabrio 6.2
Mercedes C32 AMG Automatic 6.2
Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 6.2
Mercedes SLK 32 AMG Auto 6.3
BMW Z8 6.3
Mercedes SL55 AMG Auto 6.4
Maserati Coupe 6.4
Audi RS4 6.5
Ferrari 456 GT 6.5
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VI Ext 6.6
Caterham 21 VHPD 6.6
Callaway Corvette Twin Turb 6.6
Aston Martin DB7 Vantage Vo 6.6
Dodge Viper GTS 6.6
BMW E46 M3 6.7
Aston Martin DB7 Vantage 6.7
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VI GSR 6.8
BMW M Coupe 6.8
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VII Ext 6.8
Morgan Aero 8 6.9
Buick GNX 6.9
BMW E36 M3 Evo 6.9
Ferrari Testarossa 6.9
Bentley Continental GT 6.9
BMW Alpina B10 Switchtronic 6.9
BMW M Roadster 6.9
Porsche 911 Carrera 4 7.0
Porsche 911 Turbo 7.0
Maybach 62 Automatic (New!) 7.0
Jaguar S-Type R Automatic 7.1
Ferrari Daytona 365 GTB/4 7.2
Porsche 911 Tiptronic Cabrio 7.2
Marcos Mantis 7.3
Lamborghini Countach 7.3
Chevrolet Corvette Auto 7.4
Porsche Cayenne Turbo Auto 7.5
Jaguar XJR Auto 7.5
AMG Mercedes 560E Auto 7.6
Aston Martin V8 Vantage 7.6
Daimler Super 8 Automatic 7.6
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo V 7.6
Subaru Impreza P1 7.6
BMW E36 M3 Evo SMG 7.6
Vauxhall VX220T 7.7
BMW E36 M3 7.7
Lotus Esprit GT3 7.7
Mercedes E55 AMG 7.7
Subaru Impreza WRX STi 7.7
Maserati Ghibli Cup 7.8
Mitsubishi Lancer Evo VIII 7.9
Honda NSX 7.9
Lotus 340R 7.9
Jaguar XKR SVO Automatic 7.9
Subaru Impreza 22B 8.0
Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.0
TVR Chimaera 4.5 8.0
Toyota Supra 8.1
Mercedes 500SL Automatic 8.1
Audi S4 Avant 8.1
BMW Alpina B10 8.1
Holden HSV GTS 8.1
BMW M5 8.2
BMW Alpina B12 Switchtronic 8.2
Lotus Exige 8.3
Subaru Impreza WR Prodrive 8.3
Nissan 350Z 8.4
Lamborghini Miura 8.4
Porsche Boxster S 8.4
Volvo C70 8.4
AC Cobra 289 8.5
Fiat Coupe 20V Turbo 8.5
Maserati 3200 GT Auto 8.5
Subaru Impreza STi 8.6
Audi S8 8.6
Alfa Romeo 156 GTA 8.6
Honda NSX 8.6
Aston Martin DB7 8.6
Nissan Silvia Spec R 8.7
Mercedes SL500 Auto 8.7
Rolls Royce Phantom Auto 8.7
Honda S2000 8.7
Mercedes C43 AMG 8.8
Maserati Bora 8.8
Mercedes S500 Automatic 8.9
Porsche Boxster 2.7 8.9
Volkswagen Phaeton Auto 8.9
Alfa Romeo 147 GTA 8.9
Mercedes E430 Auto 8.9
Marcos 2.0 GTS Spyder 9.0
Mercedes CL500 Auto 9.0
GMC Syclone 9.1
Marcos Mantaray 9.1
Porsche Boxster 2.7 9.1
VW Golf R32 9.1
Lotus Elise 111S 9.2
Jaguar E-Type Coupe 9.3
Audi S4 9.3
Morgan Plus 8 4.6 9.3
Rover 220i Turbo Coupe 9.3
Jaguar XJR 9.4
Jaguar S-Type 4.2 Automatic 9.4
Alfa Romeo GTV V6 9.4
Lotus Elise 111S 9.5
Lotus Esprit Turbo HC 9.5
Honda Civic Type-R 9.5
Volvo S60R 9.6
Bentley Arnage 9.6
BMW Alpina B10 Touring 9.7
BMW 540i Touring Auto 9.7
Audi TT 9.7
Porsche 928 S4 Auto 9.7
Audi A8 4.2 Quattro Automatic 9.7
Renault Clio V6 9.8
BMW 330i 9.8
BMW 745i Automatic 9.8
BMW 750iL 9.9
Ford Sierra RS Cosworth 9.9
Volvo S40 T4 9.9
Audi S8 Tiptronic 9.9
Audi S3 4WD 10.0


----------



## MKIIIGolfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> 400whp+ :beer:


dyno asap!

wanna know what this makes on 25psi. I'd like to make 300+ w/ built OBD1 head and stock bottom end.

have you thought about trying to rev it further?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Sterling meet friday? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i have to work


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like we're gonna have to swap jettas then.


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

22 psi with that LRI you made awhile ago? =)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Rolands76xx said:


> 22 psi with that LRI you made awhile ago? =)


25


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

fresh water/meth pump installed (previous one failed) now time to let the games begin!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

since 25psi on pump isnt fast enough i'm upgrading to a HX40 (60mm) compressor wheel... stay tuned...:beer:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Never satisfied, are you?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Never satisfied, are you?


get on my level and you'll see!


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooooooh no you didn't! 

When I come home for good, a new clutch is going in, and the boost is going up  But then I'll also want to buy one of your shiny things that go in front of the motor, with the 4 tubes and the one big tube


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

can't wait to see bigger turbo and water/meth running


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Oooooooh no you didn't!
> 
> When I come home for good, a new clutch is going in, and the boost is going up  But then I'll also want to buy one of your shiny things that go in front of the motor, with the 4 tubes and the one big tube


 oooo la laa...DO IT...and yes...YES I DIIIIIIID


rjones1214 said:


> can't wait to see bigger turbo and water/meth running


 meee tooo...opcorn:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

sheesh, at least get a dyno between turbos every now and then


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> sheesh, at least get a dyno between turbos every now and then


i hate dynos.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow I could only wish! Are you going to make a quarter mile run?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

are you upping the boost to 30psi since the water/meth will be running and upgrading the turbo?
this is going to be insane!
if you ever get rid of 8v parts lmk, you guys do great work


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

yup 30psi...hell i know at 25psi i can run e85 with out high duty cycles


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

What size injectors are you using that you wont need heavy duty cycles, at 30psi, with that big of a turbo? 1600cc :laugh:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Q i'll joining you in holset bliss soon

What size OD did you use for that manifold?
its sch 10 i know that


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> Q i'll joining you in holset bliss soon
> 
> What size OD did you use for that manifold?
> its sch 10 i know that


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4765932


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey can you take a few pics of your exhaust housing(all the numbers)


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> since 25psi on pump isnt fast enough i'm upgrading to a HX40 (60mm) compressor wheel... stay tuned...:beer:


ISH....My A-10 RC plane has dual 64mm brushless wheels.....Man up already.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> ISH....My A-10 RC plane has dual 64mm brushless wheels.....Man up already.


:banghead:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

But does the cannon work?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> But does the cannon work?


:laugh: No.....but I could figure something out. Hrmmm, maybe a tri-cannon that shoots BBs or something.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

With the way technology is advancing....

mini railgun


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

PBWB said:


> ISH....My A-10 RC plane has dual 64mm brushless wheels.....Man up already.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^ That's just a LITTLE bigger than mine. :laugh:



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> With the way technology is advancing....
> 
> mini railgun


hahaha YES!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

93oct +washer fluid+22deg timing+17psi=greatness


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

all that on 25psi..........Aaaaaaaaaand go.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> all that on 25psi..........Aaaaaaaaaand go.


i scured! :banghead:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Bring it by the house, I'll take care of that for ya.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

so ummm...ran across a deal for a 7-blade HX35 for $120 in philly...picked it up tonight....oh its on bitchz! 8blade=52lb/min, 7blade=60lb/min 

:beer:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

sweet dude!!! 
ship my housing!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> sweet dude!!!
> ship my housing!!!


 what did you blow the GM-8 up already!?:laugh:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

no i need it for a customer dude!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

oh man you shoulda told me that! i woulda stopped procrastinating sooner!!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

twin turbo 350z....couldn't get away from the 8v:laugh:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> twin turbo 350z....couldn't get away from the 8v:laugh:


vids or it didnt happen


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vento86 said:


> vids or it didnt happen


8psi vs 25psi LOL:beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

25 psi on a chipped k03s vs 14psi on my stock 9-3 v6 turbo...


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> 8psi vs 25psi LOL:beer:



more like 14psi vs 25psi relatively speaking


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> more like 14psi vs 25psi relatively speaking


 on a 16v more like 20psi vs 25psi  this 8v is special....:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 25 psi on a chipped k03s vs 14psi on my stock 9-3 v6 turbo...


hell they're lucky if the k03 spikes 23:thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

*dyno'd*

373whp
367wtq

25psi

Mustang dyno...

vids/pics up soon...


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

hump hump hump


GOD DAMN!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

WOW. Great numbers!!!

What was the peak HP RPM?
And what HP @ 6000 RPM?


370 torque!!????!!!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

if i dont break 300whp:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v223/qballc/Car Build 2010/?action=view&current=IMG_0815.mp4


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ugh, cant wait to get off work to see this. Only change from last tim eis the new turbo and manifold?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I see you hit the SpyHunter smokescreen button at end 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Camera man was looking for cover towards the end LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Ugh, cant wait to get off work to see this. Only change from last tim eis the new turbo and manifold?


yea manifold, freshened up the tune a lil bit and a highly used $125 diesel turbo :laugh:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

wow... i hope i get to see this car in person someday! its ****ing incredible, my dream is only to hit 225 on like 15-18 pounds i gotta step my game up


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

So you were able to get your buddies hx40? Good deal. I'd really like to see spool vs rpm on the dyno. Sounds like it comes on full blast by mid 3000s

If you're interested in borrowing a nib hx52, let me know 

by the way, nice numbers, pansy.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> So you were able to get your buddies hx40? Good deal. I'd really like to see spool vs rpm on the dyno. Sounds like it comes on full blast by mid 3000s
> 
> If you're interested in borrowing a nib hx52, let me know
> 
> by the way, nice numbers, pansy.


nah its a 54mm 7blade hx35 turbo...could you imagine if i had a 60mm hx40


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Why yes, I think I can.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> WOW. Great numbers!!!
> 
> What was the peak HP RPM?
> And what HP @ 6000 RPM?
> ...


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

that's incredible. Perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> that's incredible. Perfect.


i can't tell you how happy i am....years of work paying off.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> that's incredible. Perfect.


^^this

did you see a little timing retard starting ~5300 ? or maybe boost fluctuation?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> ^^this
> 
> did you see a little timing retard starting ~5300 ? or maybe boost fluctuation?


 nah wasnt boost flutuation...honestly it looked/felt/sounded like slipping clutch 
but on the street i didnt notice it...i'll upload an incar video of the dyno soon...


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I am speechless......congradualtions


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

you get full spool at 4800 5k it looks like


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> you get full spool at 4800 5k it looks like


on the dyno yes...on the street in 3rd its 4500 and in 4th it's 4200


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

damn i'm 4800 almost every gear but 5th i think


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> damn i'm 4800 almost every gear but 5th i think


Headwork?


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

Are you using the DO5 or DO7 jets? I have a DO5 post cooler, considering D02 tapped in TB in addition. Where's the tap location at? cheers! bern


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

jettatech said:


> Are you using the DO5 or DO7 jets? I have a DO5 post cooler, considering D02 tapped in TB in addition. Where's the tap location at? cheers! bern


snow rates theres differently.... 

one nozzle is 375cc/min at 60psi (right after intercooler)
the other nozzle is 225cc/min at 60psi (right after the TB)


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Great numbers, glad to see your making power nice and low instead of running the revs out. How high have you taken the car RPM wise? 
Why not run it out to 7k or more?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> Great numbers, glad to see your making power nice and low instead of running the revs out. How high have you taken the car RPM wise?
> Why not run it out to 7k or more?


i've ran it out to 7500 but it doesnt make power up there on this cam....


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

none


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> none


well what about a cam? what size exhaust?


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

what cam or size cam are you currently running? 

I just got done installing dual valve springs and a 272 Cat cam in my car. Now it's just waiting on the turbo.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

Daskoupe said:


> if i dont break 300whp:banghead:


Do it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Salsa GTI said:


> Do it


this GUY!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

at 270 and 3 inch


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> at 270 and 3 inch


Cam still set at 0*?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

of course not
i had it at 0*
what i though is 0* i do have a head spacer

I set the lower end at tdc set the cam on tdc loosen the adjustable cam gear and slip on the belt

I have it mark were that is so i'll put it back


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> of course not
> i had it at 0*
> what i though is 0* i do have a head spacer
> 
> ...


yea head spacer retards the timing IIRC..


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

thats why i set the cam to tdc loosen the bolts for the adjustable cam gear.So when i put the belt on i dont loose true Cam tdc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> thats why i set the cam to tdc loosen the bolts for the adjustable cam gear.So when i put the belt on i dont loose true Cam tdc


 whatever  go dyno already and join me in the 8v Army/Deathsquad ranks!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Now the question is whether it'll be in the same condition for h20. Was this on pump gas? Forgot to ask.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

go back a page or two and read the thread.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Unless it's posted in the pic whether it was pump or not, just post it. l don't see ish.

Don't get all high and mighty on me. I'm still your uncle.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> Unless it's posted in the pic whether it was pump or not, just post it. l don't see ish.
> 
> Don't get all high and mighty on me. I'm still your uncle.


 damn you right...i posted in all my threads but this one... 93+w/m (hence the high torque  )


----------



## PoisonYouth (Aug 4, 2010)

Man, you live awfully close to me, Quintin. I'm just about 14 miles southwest in Fairfax. This is roughly the set-up I was planning on piecing together. I would love to hear what you used to build up your internals!You seem to have a bulletproof engine going on there. I noticed the year of your car is a 2001(so is mine), does that mean an AEG was used to make these numbers? 


I have far too many questions for you... opcorn: 

Your build has truely inpired me to go ahead with my own project. :beer: 

A+++++ work, man!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PoisonYouth said:


> Man, you live awfully close to me, Quintin. I'm just about 14 miles southwest in Fairfax. This is roughly the set-up I was planning on piecing together. I would love to hear what you used to build up your internals!You seem to have a bulletproof engine going on there. I noticed the year of your car is a 2001(so is mine), does that mean an AEG was used to make these numbers?
> 
> 
> I have far too many questions for you... opcorn:
> ...


 glad i can help inspire you. It was a LONG road for me and there were time's were i just wanted to say "FK IT" but i didn't i was determined to prove my point. That and i'm just freakin STUBBORN :laugh: But yea this is an AEG/AVG/AZG/BVH block the same as a 1.8t just larger bore and stroke. I have forged rods and pistons and if you're serious about going this far PM me for details/pricing.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> yea head spacer retards the timing IIRC..


 Now boys lets think here.....Raising the head does what.......... 
Advances the timing....thats right...advances it..... 
That was todays lesson...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Salsa GTI said:


> Now boys lets think here.....Raising the head does what..........
> Advances the timing....thats right...advances it.....
> That was todays lesson...


 note the: "IIRC" cuz i truly couldn't remember if it was advance or retard...F U!:banghead::laugh:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> note the: "IIRC" cuz i truly couldn't remember if it was advance or retard...F U!:banghead::laugh:


 No worries nice numbers BTW... 
it looks like 300whp is the new 250whp for the 8v folks:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Salsa GTI said:


> No worries nice numbers BTW...
> it looks like 300whp is the new 250whp for the 8v folks:beer:


 it's too easy...people let others talk this motor down so they have low expectations and don't actually try. It just isn't THAT bad.:beer: Could you imagine if i had a 35r on here??? :laugh:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

I has a gt30/40r....hiding in my garage..... 
I needs a car to hang it on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Salsa GTI said:


> I has a gt30/40r....hiding in my garage.....
> I needs a car to hang it on


 send it my way for "testing"


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

damn Dave i just sold a rust 91.....


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> it's too easy...people let others talk this motor down so they have low expectations and don't actually try. It just isn't THAT bad.:beer: Could you imagine if i had a 35r on here??? :laugh:


 hmmm. i have one of them there layin around gettin dusty. 

i think imma get me an ABA for my next thing to do for shiz-gigs. run it 8v for the opener for the car (you know which one and how its gonna be, Q) and then push it to 16v. sound good? 

oh,i guess here is as good a place as any.... in Brazil/Argentina, there is an upper-mid 8 sec 1/4 mile MK4 (Gol) that is 2.slow 8v motor. runs upwards of 75psi, makes >1060 WHP, and runs on 30/70 nitro/methanol. 

so there is plenty to be made out of the venerable 8v motors.....


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would like to see more about that 8v, that would be insane running that high of boost. How does anything even stay together? 
I've heard of people lifting heads with ARP studs on less than 45psi.


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

rjones1214 said:


> I would like to see more about that 8v, that would be insane running that high of boost. How does anything even stay together?
> I've heard of people lifting heads with ARP studs on less than 45psi.


 i lift the 20v head everytime @ 45psi, and utter waste of the complete motor. how about breaking all 4 Wiseco wristpins at one shot? motor still ran decent, too. 

YGPM for info on those south american cars.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

so how do they run 75psi? just curious if there is a short answer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> hmmm. i have one of them there layin around gettin dusty.*light bulb above head here*
> 
> i think imma get me an ABA blah blah blah blah run it 8v for the opener for the car (you know which one and how its gonna be, Q) blah blah blah sound good?
> 
> ...


 fixed:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

h2o this weekend!


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> h2o this weekend!


 WOOT!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see scott's car run.  You guys should do a 60 roll or so....


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

rjones1214 said:


> so how do they run 75psi? just curious if there is a short answer


It's possible, but I think Aaron (Richard) is talking about Saphino's car ( from Brazil). Is that the one Aaron, or are you talking about a diffferent car? Last I heard/ saw Saphino was running a 40r. He's not running 75 psi with that turbo, but his setup may have changed. Some of the Brazilian guys do mess with nitro.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

yay......Q's car held up through h2o!


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

did it make a pass?


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

ya Mark, i was talkin about Saphinos car.... its 8's, and i got lost in all the translations if it wasnt one of the ~75psi cars.... and pg 3 Saphino goes 8.80.



> Very cool list of the best VW but 10 of the list is a GM, the 4 th and 8 th are the same car.
> The Luciano Nichetti (#8 car)sold his FWD Scored for Jader Krolow (#6 car) I had talked to a VW 8v engine with 1,078 horsepower, this was when it was the Luciano Nichetti (this car uses VW air transmission - Old Beetle - Fusca). he told us about the 1078 2.1L 8v, i think he means it is the #8 car that was this car....


----------



## Rolands76xx (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry to interrupt ur thread bro, but what gap are u running on ur plugs ? Mines misfiring, so i wanna double check if i have the right gap.... Im running bk7re's with .024, is that ideal?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Rolands76xx said:


> Sorry to interrupt ur thread bro, but what gap are u running on ur plugs ? Mines misfiring, so i wanna double check if i have the right gap.... Im running bk7re's with .024, is that ideal?


yes


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Richard_Cranium said:


> ya Mark, i was talkin about Saphinos car.... its 8's, and i got lost in all the translations if it wasnt one of the ~75psi cars.... and pg 3 Saphino goes 8.80.


OK Aaron, I thought maybe you had a few things mixed-up. I'm guessing Saphino prolly makes ~6-700 whp. His cars weighs something like 1760# (iirc class minimum is 800 kg) and runs on 28" slicks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> yay......Q's car held up through h2o!


 TRU STORY! although i think my pass side axle is on its way out hahaaa:laugh: 8v Runnin da streetz!


Mark Morris said:


> OK Aaron, I thought maybe you had a few things mixed-up. I'm guessing Saphino prolly makes ~6-700 whp. His cars weighs something like 1760# (iirc class minimum is 800 kg) and runs on 28" slicks.


SICK


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

so Q, how'd ya do???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Richard_Cranium said:


> so Q, how'd ya do???


 no track in ocean city...just all street fun


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Stayed outta jail? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Stayed outta jail? :laugh:


BARELY... blew by a cop at 110 within 10mins of being there :laugh:...yea i didnt stop...



:beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Whoops!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

people really did not understand the "8v SON!" sticker on the back windshield....rolling burnouts thru 2nd at 75mph for 1000ft is just something 8v's dont do! :laugh:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^ thats ****ing awesome props again on a rediculous car im constantly in envy...:banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> ^^^ thats ****ing awesome props again on a rediculous car im constantly in envy...:banghead:


step up and do it! it's really not that difficult. :beer:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

my build is almost done... just need an upgraded clutch and a single mass flywheel then its done!! all the engine work is done i just dont want to **** the trans up right away and kick myself in the ass for not upgrading first


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> my build is almost done... just need an upgraded clutch and a single mass flywheel then its done!! all the engine work is done i just dont want to **** the trans up right away and kick myself in the ass for not upgrading first


no o2j trans is safe at 7500! LOL


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

haha yeah i believe that but isn't what you are still running? what stage clutch do you have in that bad boy?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> haha yeah i believe that but isn't what you are still running? what stage clutch do you have in that bad boy?


i have a clutchmaster fx300...but for my next trans sake and the WANT (note: i did not say need) for more power i'm thinking of the fx600....it's been proven to make the o2j trans shift SOOOO MUCH better.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

damn that sir i would have to save up for quite a while to while... being a 19 year old college kid makes it tough! im thinking the dual to single mass flywheel conversion kit from ecs and probably there stage 2 clutch to start. hopefully that will hold up long enough for me to atleast get to enjoy the car a bit and save up some more cash


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> damn that sir i would have to save up for quite a while to while... being a 19 year old college kid makes it tough! im thinking the dual to single mass flywheel conversion kit from ecs and probably there stage 2 clutch to start. hopefully that will hold up long enough for me to atleast get to enjoy the car a bit and save up some more cash


its not just gonna blow up. The only real issues with it are it needs a lsd as soon as possible (factory diff pin breaks destroying the trans and happens even when stock) and it doesnt like to shift at high rpm which synchros can be modified to fix that issue as well.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

ohh **** yeah tons of people have been telling me im going to need an lsd but thats mad expensive so i was hoping to get away without one... sounds like maybe i should heed the advice though


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> Stayed outta jail? :laugh:



I did this year.......:laugh:

Q you shouldn't have told that kid that mine was gonna make 500whp cause now im gonna be pissed if it doesn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> I did this year.......:laugh:
> 
> Q you shouldn't have told that kid that mine was gonna make 500whp cause now im gonna be pissed if it doesn't.


no no no...I'M GONNA BE PISSED if it doesnt. And you have to do it on our dyno! :laugh:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Ooooooof.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> Ooooooof.


CHOP CHOP...new BIGGER turbo for me coming soon


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> CHOP CHOP...new BIGGER turbo for me coming soon


HEY I thought you were running stock compression ???
8.5:1 does not = stock compression


....how many threads you gunna have?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

35/40 or did you man up and get a 52?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> HEY I thought you were running stock compression ???
> 8.5:1 does not = stock compression
> 
> 
> ....how many threads you gunna have?


 what!? dude my build thread is up for *years*...everyone knew i did pistons!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> 35/40 or did you man up and get a 52?


at most a BW362 or a PTE6262 or a 35R (3586 if i feel ballzy) but then again i might just get a PTE5857...

Oh wait i still get my newly designed SPA turbo free replacement in November .....


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

vagina


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

these turbos are huge... never imagined people would be putting them in 8v's. you guys are awesome:thumbup:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

yes....go big or just be another 1.8t *pu**ssy*:laugh:


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> people really did not understand the "8v SON!" sticker on the back windshield....rolling burnouts thru 2nd at 75mph for 1000ft is just something 8v's dont do! :laugh:


They do it in third as well


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

say it with me, vagina


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> say it with me, vagina


 hey we are what we eat


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Salsa GTI said:


> yes....go big or just be another 1.8t *pu**ssy*:laugh:


hahhaa nicely put... guess im one of those guys( i only have a garrett t60)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> hahhaa nicely put... guess im one of those guys( i only have a garrett t60)


dont worry i'll sell you my big baby for $75+shipping in the next month


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> dont worry i'll sell you my big baby for $75+shipping in the next month


wow major steal pm when your ready to do that


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> at most a BW362 or a PTE6262 or a 35R (3586 if i feel ballzy) but then again i might just get a PTE5857...
> 
> Oh wait i still get my newly designed SPA turbo free replacement in November .....


:sly: crazy talk
I've see that S362 make 950whp on a civic and 6262's lay down 700+awhp on evo's...... how crazy is this gunna get?

Honestly speaking I would not rec. either of those turbos for your ~7k redline...... you'll need to go to 9k+ IMO


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> :sly: crazy talk
> I've see that S362 make 950whp on a civic and 6262's lay down 700+awhp on evo's...... how crazy is this gunna get?
> 
> Honestly speaking I would not rec. either of those turbos for your ~7k redline...... you'll need to go to 9k+ IMO


you know i can raise the rev limiter?  New fancy cam on the way too:beer:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> you know i can raise the rev limiter?  New fancy cam on the way too:beer:


Oh I know, you got SKILLZ Q!
Are you down for a 288 duration and solid lifters revving to 9000 
I bet you'll make 500whp on that 6262:laugh:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

will it still even be streetable with that turbo and a 288 cam? this could get interesting... but seriuosly i'll take your current turbo when you sell it haha


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected]A.I. said:


> you know i can raise the rev limiter?  New fancy cam on the way too:beer:


Hyd lifters FTL there buddy. Say hello to valve float.


GTijoejoe said:


> Oh I know, you got SKILLZ Q!
> Are you down for a 288 duration and solid lifters revving to 9000
> I bet you'll make 500whp on that 6262:laugh:


Well now....I see someone knows the specs on my head.....Thanks for the 500hp compliment. Hahaha



02vwgolf said:


> will it still even be streetable with that turbo and a 288 cam? this could get interesting... but seriuosly i'll take your current turbo when you sell it haha


 Oh yes indeed. Youtube black sheep performance out of nevada and look for the mk1 rabbit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> Hyd lifters FTL there buddy. Say hello to valve float.
> 
> 
> Well now....I see someone knows the specs on my head.....Thanks for the 500hp compliment. Hahaha
> ...


i know plenty of 1.8t running 8000~8500 on their hydro's just fine...Thank you.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> i know plenty of 1.8t running 8000~8500 on their hydro's just fine...Thank you.


Valvetrain mass is a little different between 8v and 20v Q.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

And I'm not saying it can't be done on a hydro 8v, just that you're comparing apples to oranges.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Valvetrain mass is a little different between 8v and 20v Q.





Mark Morris said:


> And I'm not saying it can't be done on a hydro 8v, just that you're comparing apples to oranges.


not on the exhaust side....:beer: they use the same lifters.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> not on the exhaust side....:beer: they use the same lifters.


How much does the total package weigh? Lifter, spring, retainer, keeper and valve together. The lifter ain't the only thing that matters.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> How much does the total package weigh? Lifter, spring, retainer, keeper and valve together. The lifter ain't the only thing that matters.


yea....good point...lemme shoot some emails.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Find out the difference between spring rates and installed heights while you are at it. Your homework for tonight, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Find out the difference between spring rates and installed heights while you are at it. Your homework for tonight, lol.


hey i never said i wanted to rev that high!  maybe only 8k


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

If I have made you think then I have done my job.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> If I have made you think then I have done my job.


then you are FIRED. Most people assumed i would be reving to 8500 9k when in never said i would...and def NOT on hydro's...i just like to poke at Apple aka PBWB even if i'm dead wrong...well cuz ....its a difficult relationship :laugh:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> yea....good point...lemme shoot some emails.


Then why this? 

I'm not claiming you're gonna rev to 8500 or 9000, I'm just talking about general valvetrain considerations.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Then why this?
> 
> I'm not claiming you're gonna rev to 8500 or 9000, I'm just talking about general valvetrain considerations.


ummmmm just good info to have?


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

uggh i hate you.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

No you don't.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Most people assumed i would be reving to 8500 9k when in never said i would...


 I didn't assume I told you to do it 
haha maybe that's where they got the ideas


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> I didn't assume I told you to do it
> haha maybe that's where they got the ideas


You`re just a bad influence.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> then you are FIRED. Most people assumed i would be reving to 8500 9k when in never said i would...and def NOT on hydro's...i just like to poke at Apple aka PBWB even if i'm dead wrong...well cuz ....its a difficult relationship :laugh:


HA! Don't play the one up game with me Q....you'll be up WAY past your bed time. :laugh: That's what you get for not comin over to the hardcore forum....And come swing by the house sometime.

Mark's got my back. Yea, I said it.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> HA! Don't play the one up game with me Q....you'll be up WAY past your bed time. :laugh: That's what you get for not comin over to the hardcore forum....And come swing by the house sometime.
> 
> Mark's got my back. Yea, I said it.


 whats the hardcore forum lol?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

02vwgolf said:


> whats the hardcore forum lol?


 that my friend is a secret.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

pm it if you would be so kind... my build is just about complete but im always wanting to learn more from the big guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> HA! Don't play the one up game with me Q....you'll be up WAY past your bed time. :laugh: That's what you get for not comin over to the hardcore forum....And come swing by the house sometime.
> 
> Mark's got my back. Yea, I said it.


 wait you didnt know i was on the Hardcorp forum??


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

Q man i just owned a new SS 3 times 

and Had a r6 till 120!!!!!!(and then he had me by 1 car lenght till limiter in 5th) 

Put that motor in a mk2 right now


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> Q man i just owned a new SS 3 times
> 
> and Had a r6 till 120!!!!!!(and then he had me by 1 car lenght till limiter in 5th)
> 
> Put that motor in a mk2 right now


 what kind of ss... assuming the cobalt ss?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

02vwgolf said:


> what kind of ss... assuming the cobalt ss?


 I hope not :sly: 
2006 is not considered 'new'....and they're 'slow' in retro spec..... me thinks cameroOOOOOO


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> I hope not :sly:
> 2006 is not considered 'new'....and they're 'slow' in retro spec..... me thinks cameroOOOOOO


 oh wow good call i didnt even think of the camaro the only SS's i could think of were cobalt and trailblazer... but your definitely right probably a camaro. GOOD CALL:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

camaro 2010 

Saw that guy at publix yesterday.we talked for a bit nice guy.Shocked i pulled him


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Daskoupe said:


> camaro 2010
> 
> Saw that guy at publix yesterday.we talked for a bit nice guy.Shocked i pulled him


 congrats how many pounds are you set at right now??


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

23ish


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

damn good stuff... keep smoking all those over priced "muscle cars" and report back the results asap:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> 23ish


 man up...i did 28~30ish this morning (boost gauge stops at 25) :laugh:


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

I am outta fuel gotta get the meth in there


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> I am outta fuel gotta get the meth in there


 hmmm funny.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ERFORMANCE-WATER-METH-GROUP-BUY!!***-lt-lt-lt


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> hmmm funny.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ERFORMANCE-WATER-METH-GROUP-BUY!!***-lt-lt-lt


 nice throw in right there haha


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

i just need a 2 gallon container i got the rest of the stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Daskoupe said:


> i just need a 2 gallon container i got the rest of the stuff


 2.5gal... $60


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

will call friday !


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> wait you didnt know i was on the Hardcorp forum??


 You never post that's for sure.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Daskoupe said:


> i just need a 2 gallon container i got the rest of the stuff


 FYI: US Plastics have all the containers that meth suppliers supply....... they are cheaper:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

PBWB said:


> You never post that's for sure.


 i have posted enough. I read.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

UPDATE: Custom 276 cam (114 LSA) ships monday. 
New modified gear stack to be installed tuesday or wednesday. 
Dyno runs saturday... 

Track rental at Maryland International Raceway: Nov. 20th 

11s?


----------



## Project_121 (Jul 16, 2010)

:thumbup: Have fun with that.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> UPDATE: Custom 276 cam (114 LSA) ships monday.
> New modified gear stack to be installed tuesday or wednesday.
> Dyno runs saturday...
> 
> ...


If you don't hit 11's you lose :wave:


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

my prediction, if all runs right... 11.79 secs. Just a guess though haha


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

You still running a hx35?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> You still running a hx35?


yup...cant wait for track day... 35psi on c16......


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Cool. What boost level did you dyno with?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Cool. What boost level did you dyno with?


25


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Have fun Q!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Have fun Q!


bring yo azz down on the 20th and have fun with me! And bring me some slicks to use!


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Haha. I'll be down there this weekend. I doubt I'll have the time/ marriage credits to do the track day, but we'll see.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Mark Morris said:


> Haha. I'll be down there this weekend. I doubt I'll have the time/ marriage credits to do the track day, but we'll see.


 hahaha....marriage credits :laugh:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

GTijoejoe said:


> If you don't hit 11's you EFF'N FAIL!! :wave:


 -fixed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

i think this might help me get there....


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

SICKKK...get that bitch installed and post up a vid of the idle rev, will probably sound amazing!!:thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> i think this might help me get there....
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v223/qballc/2010-11-09203433.jpg



Is that the intake or exhaust cam?...... :laugh:


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

elRey said:


> Is that the intake or exhaust cam?...... :laugh:


If he's running an 8v, wouldn't it be the same? 

Sarcasm is hard to decipher sometimes when written... and I have the feeling I'm in that awkward position now.. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

elRey said:


> Is that the intake or exhaust cam?...... :laugh:


shut your whore mouth!:laugh:


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

The markings on the paper are just out of reach to see the specs on the cam. which one is it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

chasem407 said:


> The markings on the paper are just out of reach to see the specs on the cam. which one is it?


i know  i did that on purpose. will post specs when i get to installing and dyno'ing it. :beer:


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

:beer:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

How about this:
what'd it cost you? I mean we already know it's a custom grind.


----------



## chasem407 (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i know  i did that on purpose. will post specs when i get to installing and dyno'ing it. :beer:


clever man lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> How about this:
> what'd it cost you? I mean we already know it's a custom grind.


Less than the $250 it cost a normal customer.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its not who you know, but who you blow.

You all should know that by now......

Send me the cam card once you let the cat out of the bag so I can add it to my spreadsheet.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

ever wonder what a 2.0 does at 36psi on c16.....??



well it starts to clearly go for 475++whp and then the coil pack dies :laugh::laugh:












that's all for today kids....stay tuned


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

now try c16 and meth


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

holy ****


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> well it starts to clearly go for 475++whp and then the coil pack dies :laugh::laugh:



I see close to 475 wtq, not whp. Did you mean wtq?

Either way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

elRey said:


> I see close to 475 wtq, not whp. Did you mean wtq?
> 
> Either way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


well...let's think about it...since when does a big turbo 4cyl make more torque than HP...next look at my previous dyno on 25psi...well you get the idea


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Blue line's torque, right? Impressive before it went to sh*t. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a set of 8 ls2 truck coils on order if you're interested in 4. Brackets included (but no harness plugs)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

@4.6k did it reach full boost or was it still climbing?

you better go to 40psi 
I want to see 500whp/500wtq


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

500 whp out of an 8v would be sick.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> @4.6k did it reach full boost or was it still climbing?
> 
> you better go to 40psi
> I want to see 500whp/500wtq


couldnt even tell you...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Feb 21, 2011...Crankshaft timing sprocket shears the keyway at 1am...bye bye 8v.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

the_q_jet said:


> Feb 21, 2011...Crankshaft timing sprocket shears the keyway at 1am...bye bye 8v.


Oh nooooooooo.

My 2.0 is going bye bye too.

eace:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Jay-Bee said:


> Oh nooooooooo.
> 
> My 2.0 is going bye bye too.
> 
> eace:


pretty sure bein that it's low compression it's non-interference...so i'll prolly fix it...

what's your story?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

the_q_jet said:


> pretty sure bein that it's low compression it's non-interference...so i'll prolly fix it...
> 
> what's your story?


Car has been sitting all winter, no desire to fix it at the moment. (water pump failed and power steering fluid pissing out the rack)

Found a 2007 A4 Avant 2.0T 6MT, i've always wanted one, and a great deal came up, couldn't turn it down.

Still considering keeping the Golf as a project if it doesn't sell, but it will be a long term build up, having a DD will help, just need to buy a house with a garage now lol.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I don't know what pistons or valves your running.........but my wiseco 9:1 pistons and autotech +1mm valves most certainly interfere with one and other....


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

8.5:1 and stock valve...sizes.

What cam are you runnning?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

Tt 268


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

vwturbofox said:


> 500 whp out of an 8v would be sick.:beer:


its been done already......


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

the_q_jet said:


> Feb 21, 2011...Crankshaft timing sprocket shears the keyway at 1am...bye bye 8v.


Tis a sad day to be sure....yyyaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr

"typed in pirate voice"


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

salsa gti said:


> tis a sad day to be sure....yyyaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr
> 
> "typed in pirate voice"


aye matee....aye


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

ahhhhhhh ****


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

vwturbofox said:


> 500 whp out of an 8v would be sick.:beer:





Salsa GTI said:


> its been done already......


Hell, more than double that has been done already. It was either Brazil or Puerto Rico that got 104X whp on an all ABA setup.

You can count the number of ABA's in country that do 500whp on your hands though.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Brazil-- with a percentage of nitromethane.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Mark Morris said:


> Brazil-- with a percentage of nitromethane.


I hate that smell. It's so.......not C16.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Ok after over 2weeks i finally decided to take a closer look...grabbed the serp belt crank pulley and the whole thing wiggled...so i pulled the serp belt off and the crank pulley fell off with the crank sprocket still attached :laugh: :banghead: 

Time for ARP bolt and IE dowel kit. Gonna pull the head now to assess valve/piston damage and also install that new cam i got 4 months ago lol. 

Apple, can you return my valve spring compressor and o2 sensor socket por favor or meet me at the springfield metro to get it? Your help would be appreciated.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

for the record...i lost 8....all 8 valves.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

the_q_jet said:


> for the record...i lost 8....all 8 valves.


 Your club membership care package & honorary plaque is in the mail. :thumbup:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

tdogg74 said:


> Your club membership care package & honorary plaque is in the mail. :thumbup:


 :laugh::banghead: 


















































So long story short...crank bolt backed out... striped...then the crank sprocket keyway stripped...and that was all she wrote. 

Notice crack between intake and exhaust vavles? 

Is this common? 

All four combustion chambers have that same crack. These are stock sized valves.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> :laugh::banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In my experience that crack (although i can't see your pictures at work) is very common to happen on ABA heads... I've seen it at least 3 times personally, my original head was cracked too.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

GTijoejoe said:


> In my experience that crack (although i can't see your pictures at work) is very common to happen on ABA heads... I've seen it at least 3 times personally, my original head was cracked too.


 yea i've seen it before...but it doesnt look to potrude past the valve seats and i talked to my machinist and he was sayin its fine. just sucks that was $220 in valves! thank god im not a 20v!:laugh:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Now that you mentioned it, this is a great excuse to add a few valves :laugh:


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

elRey said:


> Now that you mentioned it, this is a great excuse to add a few valves :laugh:


 that will cost too much. cheaper to just go bigger valves and install bigger cam.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your 8v's recent demise. Reading about your builds always gave me hope for a nice turbo powered AVH… Keep your head up, dude.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

I have rebuilt a few ABA heads with those cracks. I always peened them shut........not that it would make much difference really. There shouldn't be any water there, just material in between the seals....


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

hey q. sorry bout all that mess you have there. did you have the crank bolt/pully off before? i mean was it torqued and stretched? 

i have one of these for my pp/crank, bought it from bob q. years ago. it'll be installed this time around, but when you feel these, you'll be like damn!! these come factory on bpy engine code. 
http://www.rosten-performance.com/pages/friction_shims.html


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

jettatech said:


> hey q. sorry bout all that mess you have there. did you have the crank bolt/pully off before? i mean was it torqued and stretched?
> 
> i have one of these for my pp/crank, bought it from bob q. years ago. it'll be installed this time around, but when you feel these, you'll be like damn!! these come factory on bpy engine code.
> http://www.rosten-performance.com/pages/friction_shims.html


 it was a good 50k+ miles ago when i had that pulley off. i'm pretty sure i torqued it and loc-tited it as that was always a concern of mine. But guess that wasnt good enough. I was just gonna do the IE dowel kit with the ARP bolt and call it a day....but if those work then hell i'll save some dough.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Cracking between the seats isn't unheard of per say, but it's not exactly common either. Sure it happens.....and more commonly on a highly boosted engine, so with that said it happening on your car is up in the air as to if it's common or not. I just hope mine lasts a season or two. 

Those grip shims are the business from what I gather......I'll have to hit up Bob for a crank one (Already have a flywheel one).


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

new vs old...

wider is better :laugh:


tt266 vs tt276 with 114*LC


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW!!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

should sound....interesting.

going from about -10* overlap to 9.8*...topend is gonna be NUTZ (i hope)


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

the_q_jet said:


> should sound....interesting.
> 
> going from about -10* overlap to 9.8*...topend is gonna be NUTZ (i hope)


those are some FAT lobes my man :thumbup:

are you gunna break 500hp with this? Make sure your crank gear doesn't come off this time


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

after almost 3months...the beast is goin back together. Had my machinist look over the head. Guides needed to be replaced. Other than that it all checked out. So new lifters, cam, valves, guides, and seals...:beer:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Everybody loves pictures.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

AJmustDIE said:


> Everybody loves pictures.


Thats true..... I just got new lifters too, and seats! eace:
New parts FTW!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

oh this new cam sounds GLORIOUS ...top end is jus silly at only 16psi


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

the_q_jet said:


> oh this new cam sounds GLORIOUS ...top end is jus silly at only 16psi


Post is worthless without video 

:laugh:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I second that ^


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Jay-Bee said:


> Post is worthless without video
> 
> :laugh:


shut your whore mouth...

The lopeyness is due to it being lean around 16.5:1 at idle...when the ecu corrects it back to stoich it's actually really smooth like the TT266...


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

And just as soon as it started...it died...fkn 4month old coil pack...:banghead:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

I have issues with mine all the damn time, :banghead:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

what valvetrain you running?

dropped piston #3 today. lost a valve and motor is out my luck is just bad.


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

Great build! One question, might be a noob one. But how are you running a turbo meant for a 5L on a 2L and still getting sufficient response and spool times?



MKIIIGolfGTI said:


> rode in a mk3 jetta w/ a obd1 aba and a holset hx35...10psi and the car raped!
> 
> So now i have a fresh obd1 and a holset hx35 sitting in my shop...


----------



## The Green (Oct 5, 2002)

because it's ment for a 5L diesel


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

The Green said:


> because it's ment for a 5L diesel


Thank you Captain, but still doesn't answer my question.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

72SuperDude said:


> Thank you Captain, but still doesn't answer my question.


diesel exhaust is colder(less energy). Diesels dont rev as high. Diesels dont have ignition timing maps. alot of reasons.

last video before the sale of the response with the new cam...


----------



## 72SuperDude (Jun 26, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> diesel exhaust is colder(less energy). Diesels dont rev as high. Diesels dont have ignition timing maps. alot of reasons.
> 
> last video before the sale of the response with the new cam...


Awesome, thank you very much!


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Word around town is this guy is doin serious work to the jetta........Q should know what that means. 

Now I have a VR to daily, so the project is on!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

PBWB said:


> Word around town is this guy is doin serious work to the jetta........Q should know what that means.
> 
> Now I have a VR to daily, so the project is on!


 pm me....i wanna know how "serious"..


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

I'll call you tomorrow (today).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Just read through this whole thread....got a lil emo...


Should i build another?


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Just read through this whole thread....got a lil emo...
> 
> 
> Should i build another?



I think you should build two more......ah hell why not three


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just read through this whole thread....got a lil emo...
> 
> 
> Should i build another?


I want my Golf back too waaaaaa


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Should i build another?


Nah-- 8v's suck.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

i agree:beer::wave::laugh:


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Why not? Cheap fun! I'm building the project car, and probably going to turbo Tara's Golf too in the future. :heart:


----------



## vwtech1967 (Aug 29, 2006)

*i will need to read through his later love the post and the new TEAMPSI*

i am pretty sure i still have the sticker that came with the kit and definitely have the head and blank vw camshaft waiting on me to get on with that build millions of years later.
not living in Louisiana anymore move to MINOT NORTH DAKOTA.
anyway hope to hear and see more about it!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------

